# Yellow-tailed scorpions? Euscorpius flavicaudis



## Elise H (Mar 9, 2012)

Are they available for sale in the UK or Europe? I've been looking for a few months but haven't came across any for sale  so I've joined the forum to hopefully find some!

Many thanks.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Try to hit the German market.
I know that Jorg has some @Shabben spinnen but the postage fee will be a killer unless you place a large order.. (still a killer but more specimens..)
You can try to ask "snowgoose" on this forum, he MAY have some.
They are very interesting but underrated lil'scorps 
There is a thread somewhere here with a Europeean breeder list..

-J


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

I don't think you'll find any for sale in the UK from invert suppliers unfortunately.

There are a few people in the UK who do keep them and so juveniles are occasionally available. I may have some 3i juveniles available fairly soon depending on whether people I promised them to ages ago still want them.

You could go and collect some of your own down in Kent if you live fairly close to there.

They are often available from EU sellers though, as well as lots of other Euscorpius sp. It just depends on whether you want to pay for the often high postage costs for a couple of scorpions.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

As usual I am to slow at typing lol.


----------



## Elise H (Mar 9, 2012)

Many thanks for your help, I've emailed the European seller. I don't mind the postage costs to be honest, I just really want these Scorpions lol


----------

